

1 month ago I asked HN why you could not like Twitter statuses...now you can - sw1205
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/technology/now-you-can-%60like%60-stufftwitter_501371.html

======
sw1205
Here was the original thread - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1794196>

There was some great discussion around it from HN members, I wonder if the
person who created the plugin read the comments?

